# ichiban pattern hood did last week



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

1972 chevy monte carlo
a lil step by step for ya all hand laid no stickers or paper baby!!!!



blue with blue patterns and flake


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Teach whoever did that to get his corners the same,side to side,looks like some kid pulling tape.(looks as bad as my photo editing skillz lol)


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 29 2008, 02:32 PM~11730251
> *Teach whoever did that to get his corners the same,side to side,looks like some kid pulling tape.(looks as bad as my photo editing skillz lol)
> 
> 
> ...


then post your tape pulling skills.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 29 2008, 04:31 PM~11731289
> *then post your tape pulling skills.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=363535&hl=


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lines were strait not the camera lol thanks 4 looking though


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Sep 30 2008, 01:25 PM~11740557
> *lines were strait not the camera lol  thanks 4 looking though
> *


so its a majic line bending filter on the camera? :uh: we can see the lines arnt straight, just man up and accept it, it looks good, but you aint got to lie to kick it homie........


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 30 2008, 07:20 PM~11742639
> *so its a majic line bending filter on the camera?  :uh:  we can see the lines arnt straight, just man up and accept it, it looks good, but you aint got to lie to kick it homie........
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

JUST LEAVE THIS DUDE ALONE AND LET HIM MAKE HIS MONEY..HE'S TRYING TO BETTER THE GAME WE CAN ALL RESPECT THAT


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 30 2008, 05:20 PM~11742639
> *so its a majic line bending filter on the camera?  :uh:  we can see the lines arnt straight, just man up and accept it, it looks good, but you aint got to lie to kick it homie........
> *


hater!!! ichiban keep doing your thing don't let people like this put u down awesome work but most camera can't concentrate on small lines like that expectually if your at a wrong angle or have came crooked


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 1 2008, 03:06 PM~11750368
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> JUST LEAVE THIS DUDE ALONE AND LET HIM MAKE HIS MONEY..HE'S TRYING TO BETTER THE GAME WE CAN ALL RESPECT THAT
> *



x2 its lookin good doug just do your thang fuck all that haten


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 29 2008, 05:32 PM~11730251
> *Teach whoever did that to get his corners the same,side to side,looks like some kid pulling tape.(looks as bad as my photo editing skillz lol)
> 
> 
> ...



your a fuckin hater post up some shit you do so we can pick that shit apart 
aint no reason to act like that (FUCKIN HATER) :angry: :werd:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 1 2008, 01:12 PM~11751000
> *hater!!! ichiban keep doing your thing don't let people like this put u down awesome work but most camera can't concentrate on small lines like that expectually if your at a wrong angle or have came crooked
> *


im a hater? shit i wouldnt let nothing go out of my shop with crooked ass lines. keep blaming the camera .... we all know its just the tape........ :uh:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

i think it is close for the most part...

i have seen patterns by many other painters that dont EXACTLY match. 

I'm not a paint and body guy but i do nit-pick at shit and i wouldnt have said anything. Also, not that it really makes a difference but it doesnt look like a show car that will be under the scrutiny of thousands of eyes but it looks like a decent street ride with a custom paint job.

i think it is a good job... especially because it's not something that they have had a ton of requests to do in the past.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 1 2008, 03:54 PM~11752527
> *i think it is close for the most part...
> 
> i have seen patterns by many other painters that dont EXACTLY match.
> ...


EXACTLY


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 29 2008, 04:32 PM~11730251
> *Teach whoever did that to get his corners the same,side to side,looks like some kid pulling tape.(looks as bad as my photo editing skillz lol)
> 
> 
> ...



this fool gets on her talking shit when his own shit looks way worst...u shouldnt open ur mouth when u doing crapy ass work ur self.. also sometimes u got to know when 2 pay someone 2 do ur shit rather then try to do it ur self and have it look like ass...

MY SHIT.....96 TOWNCAR


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2008, 01:59 PM~11751495
> *im a hater? shit i wouldnt let nothing go out of my shop with crooked ass lines. keep blaming the camera .... we all know its just the tape........ :uh:
> *


come on hommie i don't paint for shit atleast ya ill admit i saw your work it was good but compared to ichiban ummmmmm lol but real talk you can look at your pics and his pics and tell the differents you had a better camera look at the pic on my pro look at my mc bad quality looks same don't put other people down because u paid some 1 to take pics of some 1 elses ride you didn't stripe or paint west!!!........................ichiban gone b famous with all these haters do your thing man!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that 1/4" tape is way too thick to be pulling tight curves like that, you should be using 1/8". the blue tape has a tendency to wrinkle anyways, no matter what size it is. that's why i use 1/8" masking tape. fuck it, as long as it didnt bleed it's all good. 



shit looks good though, i dont know why all the hate.... oh wait yes i do, layitlow is full of haters :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 1 2008, 09:14 PM~11753844
> *that 1/4" tape is way too thick to be pulling tight curves like that, you should be using 1/8". the blue tape has a tendency to wrinkle anyways, no matter what size it is. that's why i use 1/8" masking tape. fuck it, as long as it didnt bleed it's all good.
> shit looks good though, i dont know why all the hate.... oh wait yes i do, layitlow is full of haters :biggrin:
> *


A lot of people love to hate Ichiban over some really OLD stuff that came out of the shop. 

I wasnt there and i didnt know Doug at the time but he said some shit went out of the shop when he wasnt around that wasnt so nice and he has been working on making sure good quality for a good price has been coming out of his shop.

Dont get me wrong. He has to pay the bills so there is situations where a customer will want something done that wont look good or wants to use old equipment etc. and Doug will work with the person so that they can get it done and it might not look the best but it is functional.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 1 2008, 09:14 PM~11753844
> *that 1/4" tape is way too thick to be pulling tight curves like that, you should be using 1/8". the blue tape has a tendency to wrinkle anyways, no matter what size it is. that's why i use 1/8" masking tape. fuck it, as long as it didnt bleed it's all good.
> shit looks good though, i dont know why all the hate.... oh wait yes i do, layitlow is full of haters :biggrin:
> *



BTW i know nothing about taping patterns but it looks like a skinnier tape wouldnt get the wrinkles in the curves... He definitely should put that on the to-do list for the next job.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 1 2008, 06:00 PM~11753693
> *come on hommie i don't paint for shit atleast ya ill admit i saw your work it was good but compared to ichiban ummmmmm lol but real talk you can look at your pics and his pics and tell the differents you had a better camera look at the pic on my pro look at my mc bad quality looks same don't put other people down because u paid some 1 to take pics of some 1 elses ride you didn't stripe or paint west!!!........................ichiban gone b famous with all these haters do your thing man!!
> *


english?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 1 2008, 06:02 PM~11753118
> *this fool gets on her talking shit when his own shit looks way worst...u shouldnt open ur mouth when u doing crapy ass work ur self.. also sometimes u got to know when 2 pay someone 2 do ur shit rather then try to do it ur self and have it look like ass...
> 
> MY SHIT.....96 TOWNCAR
> ...


THis fool gets on here talking shit and he can't speak english....way worst?
Patterns on stock color......c'mon! :uh: 
My shit ain'great,but I don't take many pix either and brag.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

i dont get how to get the water drop effect do you spray water on then clear over or do you pour water in the clear ?????????? and it comes out like that but then how do you stop it from runnin????? like drippin since its water and its gonna drip


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 2 2008, 12:08 AM~11757125
> *I said that,and i'm not bragging,but that ichiban hood is :happysad: :ugh:
> *


You should have not said anything at all. Especially on Hatinglow.com were you gotta know by now that people are gonna lash back at you. You do nice work, and your tank is tight!


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 2 2008, 03:08 AM~11757125
> *I said that,and i'm not bragging,but that ichiban hood is :happysad: :ugh:
> *


i'd let you paint my car :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 2 2008, 02:22 AM~11756951
> *i dont get how to get the water drop effect do you spray water on then clear over or do you pour water in the clear ?????????? and it comes out like that but then how do you stop it from runnin????? like drippin since its water and its gonna drip
> *


you clear the area, then use a water hose and hose it down...................... no?????





lol. you get a spray bottle with water in it. spray the water drops on the area. mist a color on top. usually it's black. let it dry out. I've heard of people using a humidifier to dry it out. once it's dry, clear over it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 1 2008, 11:22 PM~11756951
> *i dont get how to get the water drop effect do you spray water on then clear over or do you pour water in the clear ?????????? and it comes out like that but then how do you stop it from runnin????? like drippin since its water and its gonna drip
> *


yea mix 50% clear and 50 % water. try that and let us know how it turns out


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

aight i will try both ways


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

l  l


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 1 2008, 07:02 PM~11753118
> *this fool gets on her talking shit when his own shit looks way worst...u shouldnt open ur mouth when u doing crapy ass work ur self.. also sometimes u got to know when 2 pay someone 2 do ur shit rather then try to do it ur self and have it look like ass...
> 
> MY SHIT.....96 TOWNCAR
> ...


im feeling the colors used! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 2 2008, 01:22 AM~11756951
> *i dont get how to get the water drop effect do you spray water on then clear over or do you pour water in the clear ?????????? and it comes out like that but then how do you stop it from runnin????? like drippin since its water and its gonna drip
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1eU6pk_jWc


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 2 2008, 11:04 PM~11764566
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1eU6pk_jWc
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Whos the dick sucker that erased my post? :uh:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 2 2008, 02:14 PM~11761010
> *yea mix 50% clear and 50 % water. try that and let us know how it turns out
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Don't do what this guy said,you'll end up with a big plop of shit.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2008, 01:18 PM~11760484
> *you get a spray bottle with water in it. spray the water drops on the area. mist a color on top. usually it's black. let it dry out. I've heard of people using a humidifier to dry it out. once it's dry, clear over it.
> *


If I'm using black,i'll hit it in the opposite dirction with white,it gives it a more 3-d look.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol was not braggin was just posting up was bored lol thanks 4 the support guys i always stay busy now orries about hateitlow!!! lol l atersss


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Oct 3 2008, 09:22 AM~11768184
> *lol was not braggin was just posting up was bored lol thanks 4 the support guys i always stay busy now orries about hateitlow!!!  lol l atersss
> *


Need a painter??lol,I want to go someplace warm.....  :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ill be honest that tank looks good but we got it covered down here thanks


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 29 2008, 02:32 PM~11730251
> *Teach whoever did that to get his corners the same,side to side,looks like some kid pulling tape.(looks as bad as my photo editing skillz lol)
> 
> 
> ...


im not trying to get in no ones shit but what do people get by hateing on other fellas shit if i see something not good or wright i just keep it to my self let the homei get paid .............................stop the hateing homeis


----------



## strokedgsxr (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Oct 3 2008, 06:46 PM~11772402
> *im not trying to get in no ones shit but what do people get by hateing on other  fellas shit if i see something not good or wright i just keep it to my self let the homei get paid .............................stop the hateing homeis
> *


X2


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

i got it now i watched that video good thing i didnt do that shit fucking ass holes :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Oct 4 2008, 12:46 AM~11772402
> *im not trying to get in no ones shit but what do people get by hateing on other  fellas shit if i see something not good or wright i just keep it to my self let the homei get paid .............................stop the hateing homeis
> *




"some" painters feel they have to knock other people's work, i can't speak for all of them but i can speak for myself........



i will give constructive critisism if need be but i won't hate unless they get on here bragging about it..........

i respect anyone who wants to try this shit........i do however get a kick out of the people who say this is easy :biggrin: 

  


by the way i'm sure he knows his flaws, any painter can find "something" wrong with their own work........

bottom line.....nobody is perfect and neither are patterns


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 6 2008, 12:08 AM~11788375
> *"some" painters feel they have to knock other people's work, i can't speak for all of them but i can speak for myself........
> i will give constructive critisism if need be but i won't hate unless they get on here bragging about it..........
> 
> ...


i think its easy :biggrin: 

bodywork on the other hand :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 5 2008, 10:08 PM~11788375
> *"some" painters feel they have to knock other people's work, i can't speak for all of them but i can speak for myself........
> i will give constructive critisism if need be but i won't hate unless they get on here bragging about it..........
> 
> ...


true that


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i think the whole deal is ichiban went out of the way to post some simple work trying to promote their shop. had he been a new kid trying to learn and asked opinions/tips, no one would have hated, not even on lil. but ichiban has been on here trying to impress people with hydro work that wasnt even florida good, for a long time.

you dont post sub par work and brag about the methods you used after being hated for a rather good reason in my opinion


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 6 2008, 08:09 PM~11796731
> *i think the whole deal is ichiban went out of the way to post some simple work trying to promote their shop. had he been a new kid trying to learn and asked opinions/tips, no one would have hated, not even on lil.*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

was not braging just taking a picture we have nothing to prove to anyone on layitlow-- could care less really


come on by the shop we have cars for days hydros, bags, paint,

no worries here just thought i woul dpost a pic of some patterns cause they are not that often in duval



my thoughts later


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

you can always put some leaf stripes and fix it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 6 2008, 07:09 PM~11796731
> *i think the whole deal is ichiban went out of the way to post some simple work trying to promote their shop. had he been a new kid trying to learn and asked opinions/tips, no one would have hated, not even on lil. but ichiban has been on here trying to impress people with hydro work that wasnt even florida good, for a long time.
> 
> you dont post sub par work and brag about the methods you used after being hated for a rather good reason in my opinion
> *


Damn not even florida good? Whats that supose to mean? Not taking sides in this topic but florida has some nice rides and some good fabricators here. We might not have a shop but we do know how to make nice rides.....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Oct 13 2008, 01:19 PM~11849175
> *was not braging just taking a picture we have nothing to prove to anyone on layitlow--  could care less really
> come on by the shop we have cars for days hydros, bags, paint,
> 
> ...


well thanx for sharing,im sick of how EVERYONE on layitlow is a proffesional,im no pro and enjoy seeing other NON PRO,S do this and all types of work that i may one day need to do


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 18 2008, 07:05 AM~11902101
> *well thanx for sharing,im sick of how EVERYONE on layitlow is a proffesional,im no pro and enjoy seeing other NON PRO,S do this and all types of work that i may one day need to do
> *


Ichiban is a pro,he has a shop,and charges $$$ for the work,that's where the difference lies.


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

everybody has to start somewhere,thats where great painters & ideas come from,as long as your happy with the work you turn out & your customer is,keep doing your thing :biggrin:


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

HATERS!!!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Oct 21 2008, 08:12 AM~11927532
> *everybody has to start somewhere,thats where great painters & ideas come from,as long as your happy with the work you turn out & your customer is,keep doing your thing :biggrin:
> *


goor point, even the best painters out there put out some sub par work at first im sure. . .

just gotta keep trying


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol thats right we chagred that guy 500 bucks to do his hood!!! thats all he had to spend when he picked it up he fuckin loved it!!!! hugged me and everything said it was his dream come true to own a lowrider so thats why i sleep at night making people smile!!!!


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

I sure hope this forum doesn't get ti the point where something has to be
perfect or outstanding to show something.
I enjoy seeing all levels of work and can learn more that way.
Please don't discourage anyone from posting,
we need to encourage more to do so. :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

im used to it behind every succussfull person is a pack of haters!! u just get used to it lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Oct 23 2008, 07:33 PM~11955376
> *I sure hope this forum doesn't get ti the point where something has to be
> perfect or outstanding to show something.
> I enjoy seeing all levels of work and can learn more that way.
> ...


  real talk.......unfortunatlyyou gotta be prepared to take bullshit if your not fucking GOOOOOOOD at what you do on this site.fuck the haterz


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Oct 23 2008, 05:21 PM~11954047
> *lol thats right we chagred that guy 500 bucks to do his hood!!! thats all he had to spend  when he picked it up he fuckin loved it!!!!  hugged me and everything said it was his dream come true to own a lowrider so  thats why i sleep at night making people smile!!!!
> *


making people happy is what its all about,not to mention you get paid to get more experience :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

here is a roof we did on a 59 impala last week!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 1 2008, 07:14 PM~11753844
> *that 1/4" tape is way too thick to be pulling tight curves like that, you should be using 1/8". the blue tape has a tendency to wrinkle anyways, no matter what size it is. that's why i use 1/8" masking tape. fuck it, as long as it didnt bleed it's all good.
> shit looks good though, i dont know why all the hate.... oh wait yes i do, layitlow is full of haters :biggrin:
> *


the tretch tape is best costly but way better and dont wrinkle , try it



> _Originally posted by I Drag A55+Oct 1 2008, 08:08 PM~11754506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  



> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Oct 6 2008, 08:09 PM~11796731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes thats all that counts


----------

